# Wrap Shawl to Knit - Free Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I ran across this lovely shawl and thought I'd share the link. It would make a great Christmas or birthday gift, too. Although I like the cream color shown, I think it would be pretty in a rust or wine color, too.

http://kefagan.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/summer-love.pdf


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is so pretty


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

So pretty! Thanks for the link.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I have so many shawl/wrap patterns in my files that I stopped saving them, but this will be an exception - I might even put it on the top of the pile!

Thanks so much for posting MrsB!


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

Gorgeous. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this link, have saved this lovely pattern.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I have printed it out and will try to make it after the holidays. It is so pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous, thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank You! I've been looking for a shawl pattern and this is It.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. May try it with a different yarn maybe wool.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Sugar N Cream will be soooo heavy. I would knit this with another yarn.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you for a beautiful pattern.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing the link to the pattern.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks complicated, but I read the pattern and I can definitely do this. Very pretty, and I agree, would be smashing in a wine or rust color.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful pattern, but cannot imagine making it in Sugar N Cream! I, too, would use another yarn.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for thinking of us. What a pretty pattern.&#128519;


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Very pretty pattern, I have bookmarked it. I also appreciated the attached article about blocking.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

How pretty and it gives the multiple so I won't have to try to figure it out on my own!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-love-wrap


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice and elegant wrap. Thanks for sharing


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Really nice pattern. But, it calls for sugar and cream yarn. I would use a wool yarn instead.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

samdog13 said:


> Sugar N Cream will be soooo heavy. I would knit this with another yarn.


I was thinking the samething.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I have so many shawl/wrap patterns in my files that I stopped saving them, but this will be an exception - I might even put it on the top of the pile!


me, too


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty pattern. Thanks for posting the link. I hope to find a soft beautiful yarn for this. I agree the Sugar N Cream would be very heavy.

SEA


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty thanks for the link.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have printed it out as it looks so nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Pretty, thanks


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful. Am I the only one who doesn't know what stitch SSKP is?


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I want to try this one in wool or alpaca.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Mothers Roost said:


> Gorgeous. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Very pretty. Thank you for the link.


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

I love this pattern! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

One of the nice features of a shawl is that the gauge is not as crucial as in a garment. A soft creamy yarn of a non-synthetic kind would be lovely. A light buttercream yellow cashmere would be beautiful. More expensive but perhaps worth the cost.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for link


----------

